# An update on Sandy, my bengal



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

A few of you may remember Sandy. She's my now not-so-new kitten - 7 months old. I got her when she was 13 weeks. She's a bengal.

A quick reminder of her when she was young...


























































... and now some more up-to-date photos, as she discovers the outside for the first time:










































































































Barney


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Both your cats are stunning....beautiful pics.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking at these pics I can't wait for my own bengal to arrive...even though it's not being born until next summer 

Beautiful pics!


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

What beautiful pics - they are both stunning.

She has fabulous markings and seems to be having the time of her life in those pics!



Holly x


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

She is beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic pics! Love the ones of her playing in the garden :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brillaint pictures, stunning cats,


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

What a gorgeous cat you have, i love bengals. xx 

Hopefully more pics to come too xxx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

wow these pics are stunning


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Really lovely pictures - she is gorgeous! I don't dare show these to my OH, he's desperate to get a bengal and i keep telling him we don't have the money yet but i think he might explode seeing these lol. You must be very proud of her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Stunning pics and georgous cats


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the pictures of Sandy - especially the jump shot!


----------



## gaia227 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh she is geeeorgeous! I have always thought Bengals were beautiful. Those are really good pics you got too. I can never get good 'action' shots. They always come out all blurry. The only good pics I can ever seem to get of my babies are when they are sleeping, lol.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Lovely pictures and gorgeous cats, Sandy is stunning


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

fantastic pics!


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. Glad you liked the photos!


----------

